# Lowees 45g advice/comments please!



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

I am currently in the process of completely re-doing my 45 gallon tank (40"x18"x15"). Here aere the specs:

Aquamas CO2 system
Fluval 205 filter
Potassium Nitrate - 500g
Mono potassium phostphate - 500g
Aquili Water Conditioner - 250ml 
Red Moor Wood - small 
EQJ 4x39W fixture
2x JBL aquabasis 5L
1 x Tahitan Moon Sand 
3x D&D daylight bulbs, 1x D&D aqua flora


As you can see, i have included my plans for scaping, but have been told by many that it may be too symetrical. I cant really think of how else to do it ( my brains lacks creativity ) But i would really like to use my redmoor wood in the tank somehow, has anyone got any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You may want to look at adding some sort of moss to the wood, and maybe some very low (height-wise) growing foreground plant in front of the Eleo (like glosso or Riccia, etc.). Have you considered something else in addition to the rotala, and maybe slightly offsetting the hill? Sorry, just a suggestion.....I'm not a huge fan of perfect symmetry in the aquarium as it looks a tad unnatural.

Personal taste is all


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Just move the wood a lil bit to the left or the right, golden rule style  other then that, i think you ve got a plan. I suppose you are going to a dome out of the rotala. Good luck and pictures please


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with Stepheus. Set the whole mound and wood on a point that is 1:1.6 along the length of your tank. Whether you move it to the right or left will depend on your taste and the postion of your tank! You might want to add some different stems too. Or maybe have something lower growing in front of the rotala?


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

ok, i like the idea of just offsetting the mound, and yes i was thinking of having some java moss on the wood and once i get the tank up and running i will be adding didiplis diandra with the rotala.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, ive got everything apart from the substarte and filter. Ive got a couple of pictures of the possible hardscape, just messing around but it will give you an idea of what i am thinking. When i actually do it, the mound will be alot higher and more 'scaped'. What does everyone think? Any suggestions now that you have got a grasp of my idea?


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually, I really like it the way it is! Maybe you could so some slight sloping front to back, but I love the "hilliness" of it like that! That would be very unique! Maybe you could do some sort of white sand substrate where the tank it bare and leave it clean. It would give a very cool island effect to it! What do you think?


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Lowees 45g journal*

Well, everything has arrived, so i thought id get started. For starters, i placed my JBL substrate along the bottom, then covered it in the Tahitan Moon Sand. And added the wood,just to check out what it was going to look like. But i have a problem, with 2 options. I am going on holiday on thursday for just under 2 weeks so
Do I:

1. Add the water, get the co2, filter, heater etc going. Then order the plants on monday, plant them before i leave. Put my lights on a timer and then start E.I after i get back.

2. Not do anything else until i get back

What do you all think?

Comments on the tank also welcome.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't start anything until you get back......

If your CO2 has an electrical solenoid that you could put on a timer, then it may be alright. But in case you experience problems with the CO2, algae, plants become unrooted and melting, I would just wait just in case.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd say, soak the substrate till you come back, dont on the lights nor do anything else. When your back, do a water change, then start with planting. This is so that the plants will not be overwhelmed with ammonia if any and so that you ll be around if anything happens to your plants.

As far as the hardscape, you are great. keep us posted =)


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for that stepheus, so i should completely fill the tank, get the heater and filter going but no lights? 

Another thing is that i have got a couple of fish in temporary housing, plastic storage box w/heater and filter and about 3-4f water from my old tank. I was thinking i do a water change from this and use the old, matured water in the new tank. Or is there no point, seeing as it would only be a couple of liters?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry if this is late. u dont need to have the heater nor the lights on, just turn on the filter for circulation. as for filter media, use the ones from your old tank if possible and yeah...use mature water. every little bit helps. the objective is to remove as much nutrients leeched into the water column through the substrate, common with new soil.

just do a few water chg after you come back to continue removing excess nutrients, saves you time from battling algae. it wont be too late then. lastly, dont fret! the worst thing that could happen when you come back, if everything else went well is melting plants, which could be avoided by water chg for a day or 2 or 3 (if ur really paranoid) b4 plants are introduced. Good luck! everything will work out fine.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, i am just about to order the plants, so far i have:

Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia Repens
Diplidid Diandra
Eleocharis Parvula

These cover the background and the mound. But i am struggling on what to put in front of the background plants, on each side of the tank. I could carry on the hairgrass, but im not sure on how that would look. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Try some glossostima or HM or HC. Most people prefer HM because it is a little easier to trim (I think). You could also try dwarf four-leaf clover, but it doesn't grow extremely fast. Actually, it grows fairly slow. But it is very, very hardy, and is fairly resistant to green spot algae. Glosso can be prone to getting green spot algae. If you are feeling daring and want to be a little different, you could also try Fissidens fontanus and tie it to flat stones. It is also very slow growing, but it looks very cool if you have patience!

Hairgrass would be fine, but I have found it has a tendency to spread very quickly, which looks great initally, but it has a difficult time staying healthy. I tends to die after about a month and look kind of brown. However, I think if you fertilize the water column and add some root fertilizer from time to time, you shouldn't have too much of a problem.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for that Donald, anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

I was thinking about putting maybe some glosso or other foreground plant in the sides, but i am a bit worried about the 'Field in Front of Wall Syndrome' that this would create. Any ideas at all?


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

*Final plans!*

Thanks for the tips guys and i have now decided on my final plan. I am currently writing this from San Jose, USA, so i cant really do much else at the moment but I get back on wednesday and am hoping to start planting on thursday. I just drew this up now, its my final plan for the tank. I decided on HM infront of the rotala and also decided to let the hairgrass grow across the tank more. I have also decided on a name for the tank. Opinions/comments welcome

'The mound'


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks sweet! That should look stunning! I'll be interested to see pics next weekend!!!!!


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Lets hope so Donald! Any other comments/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually, if you are running pressurized CO2, your hairgrass should be fine. Just make sure you fertilize!! Otherwise, this tank should be a sight to behold pretty soon! Good luck with it.

And, please call me "don." Only when I am in trouble do I hear the name "donald."


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Unfortunately i didnt quite have enough sand, so ive had to buy another 20lb bag of the stuff! Ive got the heater running now and done a couple of water changes. Plants should arrive tomorrow, so i will get the CO2 up and running about 30mins before i put the plants in. I wont actually plant them because i need to wait for the sand but will just leave them in their pots. 

I also have my EI mixes ready, when do you think i should start putting them in the tank?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You can dose as soon as you get your plants, but don't fertilize heavily until they are planted in the substrate.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Well i finally got it planted today. Took hours! I also ordered one too many hairgrass', hence the reason there is one pot left. Plants all looked great (as usual) a big thanks to Richard at aquaessentials! And as soon as they went in the tank they started pearling! Im still waiting for the HM to arrive, that will fill the space where the hairgrass pot is. The water also still needs to clear a bit.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, heres a pic from today,the water has cleared up substantially!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Can't......quite.......see.....it!!!!


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Heres a better picture


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks good. I probably would have added a higher slope in the back left corner, and reversed the HC and hairgrass. But then again, I am not you! 

I would really like to see it in a few weeks!


----------

